# هي يوجد تعدد للزوجات في الكتاب المقدس؟



## العباس (8 سبتمبر 2007)

قرأت الكتاب المقدس ( العهد القديم ) فوجدته يذكر أن العديد من الأنبياء تزوج بأكثر من زوجة واحدة كأبونا ابراهيم وسيدنا يعقوب وغيرهم من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ثم قرأت كثيراً من المحاورات ينتقد فيها النصارى التعدد لإقراره عند المسلمين . فكيف يستنكر ما كتب عن أنبياء الله ؟


----------



## Messias (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

أخى العزيز العباس

*الزواج بامرأة واحدة واضح في قصة آدم وحواء حيث أن الله خلق زوجة واحدة لآدم. 

وأول من ذكر عنه أنه تزوج بأكثر من امرأة واحدة هو لامك (من نسل قايين) الذى اتخذ له امرأتين (تك 4: 19).

 ولكن لا توجد وصية صريحة في العهد القديم تنهي عن ذلك ، إذ يبدو أن الله قد ترك للإنسان أن يكتشف بخبرته أن نظام الزوجة الواحدة هو النظام السليم . 

فتعدد الزوجات يجلب المتاعب وكثيراً ما يؤدي إلي ارتكاب الخطية، كما حدث مع إبراهيم (تك 21) ومع جدعون (قض 8: 29- 9: 57)، ومع داود (2 صم 11، 3)، ومع سليمان (1 مل 11: 1- 8 انظر أيضاًنح 13: 26). وقد حذر الناموس الملوك من ذلك (تث 17: 17)، فتعدد الزوجات مجلبة لإثارة الغيرة والمخاصمات العائلية ، كما حدث مع ألقانة الذي كانت له زوجتان تعادي كل منهما الأخري (1 صم 1: 6، انظر لا 18: 18). 


وفي حالة تعدد الزوجات ، ومن الطبيعي أن يميل الرجل إلي زوجة أكثر من الأخري كما حدث مع يعقوب  إذ أحب راحيل أكثر من ليئة (تك 29) كما أحب ألقانة حنة- رغم أنها كانت عاقراً أكثر من فننة. ولابد أن يؤدي هذا إلي تمزق البيت .


هل وجدت أجابه لسؤالك ؟
*


----------



## Kiril (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

يا حبيبي واضح انك مش مجمع نقطة
زمان ايام ابراهيم و حتي موسي كان عدد العالم اد ايه و بعد حوالي 15 قرن وصولا للمسيح له المجد عدد العالم اد ايه...

زمان ايام ابراهيم كان الغرض من تعدد الزواج هو اعمار الارض
و تأكيدا لكلامي شريعة موسي
لكن المسيح عندما اتي قال من البدء لم يكن هكذا و الدليل خلق حواء واحدة
- لو كانت هذة هي شريعة الله..فلماذا لم يخلق 4 حواء؟ (هذا هو السؤال الذي لم اجد له اجابة حتي الان)

لكن عندما اتي عهدالنعمة و الترفع عن الارضيات و الماديات و الشهوات الجسدية بكل أشكالها أمر المسيح أكراما للرجل و المرأة ان يكون كل منهما للاخر و عدم الطلاق حسب (دماغ الرجل)

متي 19
* 3 وجاء اليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل ان يطلّق امرأته لكل سبب.4 فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى 5 وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. 6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان. 7 قالوا له فلماذا اوصى موسى ان يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق. 8 قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلّقوا نساءكم.ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا


أفبعد عهد نعمة المسيح نرجع مرة أخري الي الوراء؟


******************************************************


و الدليل علي مساواة الرجل و المرأة في الحقوق و الواجبات:

1 كو 7: 4 ليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل.وكذلك الرجل ايضا ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة. 
1 كو 7: 3 ليوف الرجل المرأة حقها الواجب وكذلك المرأة ايضا الرجل. 
1 كو 11: 11 غير ان الرجل ليس من دون المراة ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب. 
1 كو 11: 12 لانه كما ان المرأة هي من الرجل هكذا الرجل ايضا هو بالمرأة.ولكن جميع الاشياء هي من الله.


----------



## العباس (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

بارك الله فيك أخي خادم البركة ولك كل الشكر والتقدير على أسلوبك الراقي في الرد 
وليسامح الله السيد شهدي على تهجمه علي والذي لا أعرف له سبباً فأنا لست غبياً ما باجمعش ! وبعدين سؤالي كله نقطة واحدة تتجمع ازاي ؟ لو يقصد ما ورد في العهد الجديد فأنا لسه ما قريتوش فحلمك علينا يا شهدي بيه


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



العباس قال:


> قرأت الكتاب المقدس ( العهد القديم ) فوجدته يذكر أن العديد من الأنبياء تزوج بأكثر من زوجة واحدة كأبونا ابراهيم وسيدنا يعقوب وغيرهم من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ثم قرأت كثيراً من المحاورات ينتقد فيها النصارى التعدد لإقراره عند المسلمين . فكيف يستنكر ما كتب عن أنبياء الله ؟


 

عزيزي العباس
حاول ان تفصل بين افعال البشر و منهم الأنبياء و الرسل و بين وصايا الله, فلا يوجد في العهد القديمة وصية تصرح تعدد الزوجات, بل حرمت في العهد الجديد
لكن لنأخذ مثالك, بالنسبة لأبراهيم فهو لم يتزوج بغير من سارة, لكن عاشر جاريته هاجر لتلد له بكرا

فمثالك هذا غير صحيح يا صديقي, نرجوا منك التأكد من ادلتك مستقبلا

مرحب بك من جديد و بحوارك الهادئ
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Kiril (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

طيب انا راضي ذمتك اتهجمت عليك فيايه يا راجل يا طيب؟


----------



## العباس (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

أخي الزعيم 

أعتذر أشد الإعتذار فلن أكن أعلم أن سؤالي هذا فيه ما يسوء ليكون فيه شبهة على الدين المسيحي ويحول إلى قسم الرد على الشبهات .
ويعلم الله أني لم أسق أدلة ولا أدري علام أدلل ، كل ما في الأمر أني أعكف على قراءة الكتاب المقدس واستوقفني هذا المعنى فطرحت السؤال في قسم الأسئلة لئلا أتعدى على المعنى من تلقاء نفسي وأجابني أخ كريم يدعى خادم البركة وكان كلامه هيناً ليناً يرغم سامعه على احترامه .
أخي أنا لا أشتبه بأحد وأرجوك أن تعيد موضوعي حيث كان أو تلغيه فقد وصلتني الإجابة وتقبل مني شكري واعتذاري


----------



## Basilius (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*عزيزي العباس*

*مرحبا بك *

*لك الحق في ان تسال *

*فقط كما قال الاستاذ روك نرجو التاكد من الادلة *
*ومرحبا بك مرة ثانية وبحوارك الهادىء*


----------



## sant felopateer (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*اولا يا اخ العباس،،
مشكور لردك الخفيف و الهادىء مع اخوتى و هذا يدل انك شخص محترم و ممكن النقطة توصل اليك بسهولة

المهم،، تعدد الزوجات لم يكن مصرحاً ام محذوراً فى العهد القديم لان الناموس لم يكتمل بعد ثم ستجد ان فى كل قصة نبى هناك حادثة زواج مثل ابراهيم كما قال لك الاخ ماى روك

و قصة يعقوب ان ابو راحيل بدل عروسه التى هى راحيل باختها و لان يعقوب رجل بار لم يشأ ان يترك اخت راحيل ثم تزوج راحيل

و قصة داود ان دواد كان اولاً متزوج ميكال ثم هرب بسبب شاول لكنها تزوجت من رجل اخر فتركها ثم تزوج ابيجايل التى رحبت احر تحية به و المرأة التى اخطأ معها كان عليه ان يتزوجها

و قصة سليمان ان سليمان كان ملك فكان عليه ان يتمم نسل كبير لكى يكون بمثابة نسل اليهود الملكى و الذى خرج من نسله:مريم العذراء الذى ابوها يواقيم حفيد داود و يوسف النجار و اخيراً ملك الملوك يسوع المسيح

فهل تعتقد ان تعدد الزوجات كان عبثاً فى العهد القديم؟ 
لا يا صديقى الله شرع بالزواج لان الله كان يدرك ان هناك نتائج من تلك الزوجات ثم عندما جاء نفى ذلك لا لان الله متناقض حاشاً بل ان الله عادل 
فتخيل ان هاجر لم تتزوج ابراهيم هل انت ستكون موجود؟
تخيل راحيل لم تكن موجودة هل يوسف سيكون موجود؟
تخيل ان سليمان ليس له نسل لم يكن هناك نسل اليهود الملكى الذى خرج منه الله؟

و اخى الله عادل الان لان الناموس قد تمم و كل شىء انتهى بقيامة المسيح و اليوم الخمسين لذلك لن نطر ان نتزوج كثيرات لان قد كمل.*


----------



## Michael (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



> حاول ان تفصل بين افعال البشر و منهم الأنبياء و الرسل و بين وصايا الله, فلا يوجد في العهد القديمة وصية تصرح تعدد الزوجات, بل حرمت في العهد الجديد


 
[q-bible] 
Gen 1:27 فخلق الله الانسان على صورته. على صورة الله خلقه. ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.
[/q-bible]

[q-bible] 
Gen 2:18 وقال الرب الاله: «ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره».
[/q-bible]

النص ورد بة لفظ معينا نظيرة ولم يذكر نظائرة من الاناث بل حدد واحدة فقط

ويلية النص التالى

[q-bible] 
Gen 2:22 وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من ادم امراة واحضرها الى ادم.
[/q-bible]

الرب يا اخى الحبيب عند بداية الخلق خلق امراة واحدة لرجل واحد ولم يخلق 
عدة نساء لادم الوحيد!!


يذكر انة ورد بالنص ذكر وانثى ولم يقل ذكر وثلاث اناث او اربعة اناث او ما شابة


وبعدها الرب صرح ان الاثنين يكونان جسدا واحدا اى رجل واحد وامراة واحدة فقط لا غير بالنص التالى
[q-bible] 
Gen 2:24  لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان جسدا واحدا.
[/q-bible]

[q-bible] 
Mat 19:4 فأجاب: «أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى؟»
[/q-bible]

[q-bible] 
Mat 19:6 إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان».
[/q-bible]

[q-bible] 
Mat 19:5 وقال: «من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
[/q-bible]

[q-bible] 
Mar 10:8 ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.
[/q-bible]

[q-bible] 
Eph 5:31 من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
[/q-bible]

نرى من النصوص السابقة انة لا يوجد ما يحلل او يدعو الى تعدد الزوجات

سلام ونعمة


----------



## كيم (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



Messias قال:


> أخى العزيز العباس
> 
> *الزواج بامرأة واحدة واضح في قصة آدم وحواء حيث أن الله خلق زوجة واحدة لآدم.
> 
> ...



 و ارجو من ادارة المنتدى ان ان لا تحذف مداخلاتى كما فعلت فى السابق
ولا اعلم لماذا
و الله هو الهادى الى الصراط المستقيم


----------



## Fadie (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*نتحدى من يخرج لنا تشريع نصى من الكتاب بعديه يسمح بأن يأخذ رجل لنفسه اكثر من زوجة , اما هذا الهراء الذى كتبته فلا يستحق حتى ان نكلف انفسنا لنرد عليه , فشخص يقول ان جدعون نبى فهو اما جاهل او معتوه , و شخص يقول رحبعام نبى فهو اما جاهل او معتوه , فاما الجهلاء فيأتوا ليسألوا صاغرين و اما المعاتيه فمكانهم فى المشفى و ليس هنا*

*يعنى يا حبيبى من الاخر عشان نخلص , كل من عاشر امرأة غير زوجته الوحيدة هو زانى , وصلت؟*


----------



## العباس (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

يا أخ فادي سأكون مسيحياً أكثر منك وسأرد على إساءتك بالإحسان فأنا سألت صاغراً في ركن الأسئلة وأجابني خادم البركة مشكوراً بكل أدبٍ واحنرام ما زلت أكنهما له ولا أدري كيف أو لماذا نقل المشرف سؤالي بعد الإجابة عليه إلى قسم الشبهات أما الذي ذكر أن جدعون نبي فهو السيد خادم البركة وإني لأظنه سوف يغفر لك فخطابه خطاب مؤمن فلا تتعجل أخي بالرد قبل قراءة الموضوع
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

العباس ركز بالموضوع افضل من تلك التراهات الى لن تجدى ولن تفيد

اعتقد الموضوع انتهى وبوضوح شديد لا يقبل المماطلة او المجادلة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Fadie (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*العباس , لم اوجه لك كلاما بل كلامى كله موجه الى المدعو كيم*

*من قال ان رحبعام و جدعون انبياء هو اخيك المسلم المدعو كيم , اقرأ الموضوع جيدا بدلا من هذه السخافات*



> *اما النبى جدعون فهن(وزوجات النبي جدعون 23 هن:كان لجدعون سبعون ولداً خارجون منصلبه لأن كانت له نساء كثيرات سفرالقضاة 8 30-31:*


 


> *اما نساء اللنبى رحبام فهن (21وَأَحَبَّ رَحُبْعَامُ مَعْكَةَ بِنْتَ أَبْشَالُومَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْجَمِيعِ نِسَائِهِ وَسَرَارِيهِ لأَنَّهُ اتَّخَذَ ثَمَانِيَ عَشَرَةَ امْرَأَةًوَسِتِّينَ سُرِّيَّةً وَوَلَدَ ثَمَانِيَةً وَعِشْرِينَ ابْناً وَسِتِّينَ ابْنَة.ًسفر أخبار الأيام الثانى 11: 21*


 
*فى المشاركة رقم 12 بالاعلى*

*اما اجابة سؤالك فقد وصلت لك فأن كان لديك ردا على ردنا بوضع تشريع ألهى واحد فى الكتاب بعديه يسمح بتعدد الزوجات فلتأتنا به , غير ذلك فلتتفضل مشكورا تمتعنا بصمتك!*


----------



## Messias (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*يا استاذ كيف يترك الله شرعة ليتم تجريبة و لكى يكتشف البشر الصواب*
*[ اليس ابراهيم نبى مرسل من الله و هل الانبياء فى الكتاب المقدس بيختر ا عوا من عندهم اشياء ليتم تجربتها مثلا على نفسهم يا استاذ الانبياء قدوة لمن يتبعوهم *



*انا لم أقل ان شرع الله بيجرب ! انا قلت (يكتشف بخبرته)*


*الكتاب المقدس بيدينى معرفه و خبره بأمور عدديه و انا مش من المفروض اكرر خطا وقع فيه حد قبلى و تسبب بمشاكل له و تسبب بعصيان لربنا *


*ليس بار ليس ولا واحد ( مزمور 14 : 3 ) فمَن من البشر لم يخطئ ... و من من الأنبياء لم يخطئ*











*فأنتم تكيلون هكذا بمكيالين*

*و انظر الى هذا النص(1وَأَحَبَّ الْمَلِكُ سُلَيْمَانُ نِسَاءً غَرِيبَةًكَثِيرَةً مَعَ بِنْتِ فِرْعَوْنَ: مُوآبِيَّاتٍ وَعَمُّونِيَّاتٍ وَأَدُومِيَّاتٍوَصَيْدُونِيَّاتٍ وَحِثِّيَّاتٍ 2مِنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ قَالَ عَنْهُمُ الرَّبُّلِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: لاَ تَدْخُلُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَهُمْ لاَ يَدْخُلُونَإِلَيْكُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُمِيلُونَ قُلُوبَكُمْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَتِهِمْ. فَالْتَصَقَسُلَيْمَانُ بِهَؤُلاَءِ بِالْمَحَبَّة ِ. 3وَكَانَتْ لَهُ سَبْعُ مِئَةٍ مِنَالنِّسَاءِ السَّيِّدَاتِ، وَثَلاَثُ مِئَةٍ مِنَ السَّرَارِيِّ. فَأَمَالَتْنِسَاؤُهُ قَلْبَهُ. ملوك الأول 11 1-3 *

*فهل كان اختلاف الزمن بين هذا الملك*
*و بقية انبياء بنى اسرائيل مش كفاية ليعلموا الصواب ام ان هذا كان شرع متبع و امر من الله(1- سارة زوجته و أخته لأبيه سفرالتكوين 20: 12*
*و باقى زوجات النبى ابراهيم هن(2- هاجر سفرالتكوين 16: 15 *
*و كان عمر إبراهيم عندما تزوج هاجر 85 أنجبإسماعيل وعمره 86 سنة تكوين 16: 16. وكان عمر هاجر عندما تزوجها إبراهيم حوالى 25إلى 30 سنة فقد أُعطِيت لسارة من ضمن هدايا فرعون له وتزوجها بعد هذا الموعد بعشرسنوات هى مدة إقامته فى أرض كنعان. فمتوسط عمرها عندما أُهدِيت لسارة بين 15 - 20سنة)*


*إبراهيم ويعقوب كانوا قبل الشريعة وأما داود وسليمان فهم لم ينفذوا الشريعة وبالطبع هذا خطأ وضعف بشري حيث ليس بار ليس ولا واحد ( مزمور 14 : 3 ) *




*اما النبى موسى فقد تزوج (وزوجات النبي موسى 2 هن:*
*1- صفورة سفرالخروج 2: 11-22*
*2- امرأة كوشية وهو فى سن التسعين سفر العدد 12 1-15 : *
*وبذلك يكون نبى الله موسى قد تزوج من اثنتين يؤخذ فى الإعتبار أن اسم حمى موسىجاء مختلفاً: فقد أتى رعوئيل سفر الخروج 2: 28) ويثرون (سفر الخروج 3: 1 وحوبابالقينىسفر القضاة 1: 16 وقد يشير هذا إلى وجود زوجة ثالثة لموسى عليه السلام ؛ إلاإذا اعترفنا بخطأ الكتاب فى تحديد اسم حما موسى عليه السلام.*
*)*




*يثرون ( صاحب السعادة) هو مجرد لقب وهو سائد في بعض اللغات القديمة فيكون هذا هو لقب حمو موسى وليس أسمه الفعلي, أما رعوئيل فهو اسم حمو موسى الذي هو كاهن مديان . وهذا الرجل تقابل مع موسى في خروج 18 وصرفه موسى بعد انتهاء الزيارة, أما حوباب فهو صهره.*

*ونلاحظ أن الكتاب لم يصف حوباب بن رعوئيل بأنه كاهن مديان , بل وصفه موسى بأنه أحد خبراء دليل الصحراء ح- ويستطيع أن يكون عينا للشعب, وبهذه المواصفات هو شخصية أخري غير تلك الشخصية التي تكلم معها موسى في خروج 18, فالشخصية الأولى هي شخصية كاهن , حكيم, مقدم ذبائح لله ومعلم لشعب إسرائيل عن كيفية تقديم الذبيحة , وهو ناصح لموسى.*
*آما الشخصية الثانية فهي شخصية خبير بالصحراء وعين من العيون. الشخصية الأولى رجعت إلي أرضها والشخصية الثانية بقيت مع موسى( قضاه 11,17:4) وبالتالي تكون النتيجة أن يثرون هو لقب كهنوتي للكاهن رعوئيل حمو موسى, وحوباب هو صهر موسى الذي كان من عادة تلك الأيام أن يلقب أيضا بحمو موسى.*



*اما النبى جدعون فهن(وزوجات النبي جدعون 23 هن:كان لجدعون سبعون ولداً خارجون منصلبه لأن كانت له نساء كثيرات سفرالقضاة 8 30-31: *
*وإذا ما حاولنا استقراء عددزوجاته عن طريق عدد أولاده نقول: أنجب إبراهيم 13 ولداً من 4 نساء. فيكون المتوسطالتقريبى 3 أولاد لكل امرأة.)*
*اما النبى داود فهن (.وزوجات النبيداود 69 امرأة على الأقل هن:*
*1- ميكال ابنة شاول سفر صموئيل الأول 18 20-27 :*
*2- أبيجال أرملة نابال سفر صموئيل الأول 25: 42*
*3- أخينوعيماليزرعيلية سفر صموئيل الأول 25: 43*
*4- معكة ابنت تلماى ملك جشور سفر صموئيلالثانى 3 2-5 :*
*5- حجيث سفر صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5*
*6- أبيطال صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5*
*7- عجلة صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5*
*8- بثشبع أرملة أوريا الحثى صموئيل الثانى 11 27 :*
*9- أبيشج الشونمية ملوك الأول 1: 1-4*
*وجدير بالذكر أن زوجة نبى اللهداود أبيشج الشونمية كانت فى عُمر يتراوح بين الخامسة عشر والثامنة عشر وكان داودقد شاخ أى يتراوح عمره بين 65 و 70 سنة. أى أن العمر بينه وبين آخر زوجة له كان بين 45 و 50 سنة.*
*12وَعَلِمَ دَاوُدُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَثْبَتَهُ مَلِكاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَفَّعَ مُلْكَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ شَعْبِهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 13وَأَخَذَ دَاوُدُ أَيْضاً سَرَارِيَ وَنِسَاءً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَعْدَ مَجِيئِهِ مِنْ حَبْرُونَ، فَوُلِدَ أَيْضاً لِدَاوُدَ بَنُونَ وَبَنَاتٌ. سفرصموئيل الثانى 5: 12-13*
*ويمكن استقراء عدد نساء داود فى أورشليم كالآتى:*
*ملكداود فى حبرون على سبط يهوذا نحو 7 سنين تزوج فيها ست زوجات أى بمعدل زوجة جديدة كلسنة.*
*ولما ا نتقل داود إلى أورشليم ملكاً على إسرائيل كان عمره 37 سنة وقد بدأتالمملكة تستقر. فمن المتوقع أن يستمر معدل إضافة الزوجات الجدد كما كان سلفاً، أىزوجة جديدة كل سنة.*
*وإذا أخذنا عامل السن فى الاعتبار فإننا يمكننا تقسيم مدةحياته فى أورشليم التى بلغت 33 سنة إلى ثلاث فترات تبلغ كل منها احدى عشر سنة ويكونالمعدل المقبول فى الفترة الأولى زوجة جديدة كل سنة وفى الفترة الثانية زوجة جديدةكل سنتين وفى الفترة الثالثة زوجة جديدة كل ثلاث سنوات.*
*وبذلك يكون عدد زوجاتداود الجدد الائى أخذهن فى أورشليم 20 زوجة على الأقل.*
*أما بالنسبة للسرارىفيقدرها العلماء ب 40 امرأة على الأقل. فقد هرب داود خوفاً من الثورة التى شنهاعليه ابنه أبشالوم مع زوجاته وسراريه وترك عشر نساء من سراريه لحفظ البيت. صموئيلالثانى 15: 12-16.*
*وبذلك يكون لداود 29 زوجة و 40 سرية أى 69 امرأة على الأقل.وهذا رقم متواضع إذا قورن بحجم نساء ابنه سليمان الذى وصل إلى 1000امرأة.)*

*اما نساء اللنبى رحبام فهن (21وَأَحَبَّ رَحُبْعَامُ مَعْكَةَ بِنْتَ أَبْشَالُومَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْجَمِيعِ نِسَائِهِ وَسَرَارِيهِ لأَنَّهُ اتَّخَذَ ثَمَانِيَ عَشَرَةَ امْرَأَةًوَسِتِّينَ سُرِّيَّةً وَوَلَدَ ثَمَانِيَةً وَعِشْرِينَ ابْناً وَسِتِّينَ ابْنَة.ًسفر أخبار الأيام الثانى 11: 21*
*)*

*فهذا يدل على انة كان شرع يتبع و ليس حادثة للتجربة على راى الاستاذ بين كثير من الانبياء فى عهود متباعدة *


*لا تعليق فقد علق أخى Fadie*





*COLOR=black]فتعدد الزوجات يجلب المتاعب وكثيراً ما يؤدي إلي ارتكاب الخطية، كما حدث مع إبراهيم (تك 21) ومع جدعون (قض 8: 29- 9: 57)، ومع داود (2 صم 11، 3)، ومع سليمان (1 مل 11: 1- 8 انظر أيضاًنح 13: 26). وقد حذر الناموس الملوك من ذلك (تث 17: 17)، فتعدد الزوجات مجلبة لإثارة الغيرة والمخاصمات العائلية ، كما حدث مع ألقانة الذي كانت له زوجتان تعادي كل منهما الأخري (1 صم 1: 6، انظر لا 18: 18). [/color]*

*سبحان الله هل هذا كان شياء لم يعلموة و انت علمتة ام ان الله لم يختار انبيائة على قدر معقول من الحكمة*


*أليس سليمان حكيما !*
*الجميع أخطئوا و اعوزهم مجد الله*


*وفي حالة تعدد الزوجات ، ومن الطبيعي أن يميل الرجل إلي زوجة أكثر من الأخري كما حدث مع يعقوب إذ أحب راحيل أكثر من ليئة (تك 29) كما أحب ألقانة حنة- رغم أنها كانت عاقراً أكثر من فننة. ولابد أن يؤدي هذا إلي تمزق البيت .*

*الحب فطرى و قد تميل انت الى حب اخ عن اخ اخر وع العلم ان الاثنان هم اخوتك لكن يبقى الحب و العدل بينكم*
*هل وجدت أجابه لسؤالك؟ *



*من رومية 2: 11 نقرأ ما يلي:" لان ليس عند الله محاباة ".. *



*المحاباة تقلل من قيمة الناس الذيـن مات المسيح من أجلهم وتشير الى الجهل بمقاييس الله الرفيعة ( يعقوب 2: 1- 4) يقول:" يا اخوتي لا يكن لكم إيمان ربنا يسوع المسيح رب المجد في المحاباة.2 فانه إن دخل الى مجمعكم رجل بخواتم ذهب في لباس بهي ودخل ايضا فقير بلباس وسخ3 فنظرتم الى اللابس اللباس البهي وقلتم له اجلس أنت هنا حسنا وقلتم للفقير قف انت هناك أو اجلس هنا تحت موطئ قدميّ4 فهل لا ترتابون في انفسكم وتصيرون قضاة افكار شريرة. اسمعوا يا اخوتي الاحباء أما اختار الله فقراء هذا العالم اغنياء في الإيمان". *

*( تكوين 37: 3- 4 ) " واما إسرائيل فاحب يوسف اكثر من سائر بنيه لانه ابن شيخوخته.فصنع له قميصا ملوّنا. فلما رأى اخوته أن أباهم احبه اكثر من جميع اخوته ابغضوه ولم يستطيعوا أن يكلموه بسلام". *

*فترى ماذا حدث عند احب يعقوب يسوف اكثر من اخوته مع انهم كلهم أبناءه !*


----------



## كيم (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*تحب اقتبس لك مداخلة الاخ فادي تاني ؟*

*



نتحدى من يخرج لنا تشريع نصى من الكتاب بعديه يسمح بأن يأخذ رجل لنفسه اكثر من زوجة ,

أنقر للتوسيع...

تمام؟؟

Athanasius*


----------



## كيم (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*ثاتنيا  ارد بسرعة على الاسناذ المحترم المؤدب خادم البركة


يا استاذ الانبياء قدوة لمن يتبعوهم لانهم يدعون البشر الى الايمان فلو اخطاء البشر و عصوا الله و زنوا و اتبعوا سبيل الشيطان فهل هم انبياء ام .........................................

ثانيا انت رديت على كم هائل من مداخلتى بقولك سليمان حكيما و انا اقول لو كان حكيما لما  خالف امر الله و لو كان حكيما لما كفر بالله (تزوج من نساء أجنبيات مخالفاً الشريعة، وأملن قلبه حتى كفر بالله وعبد الأصنام وأقام لها معبداً. الملوك الأول [11: 1ـ 12].
) لما النبى يكفر احنا حنعمل اية

الا اذا كنت  انت تعهتبر هذة حكمة و شكرا لاسلوبك الطيف و ادبك الجم خادم البركة

و شكرا*


----------



## كيم (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

تصحيح فلو اخطاء  الانبياء


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28669

راجع موضوعي اللي محدش عرف يرد عليه بخصوص اخطاء الانبياء


----------



## Messias (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*تحب اقتبس لك مداخلة الاخ فادي تاني ؟*


*إقتباس:*
*نتحدى من يخرج لنا تشريع نصى من الكتاب بعديه يسمح بأن يأخذ رجل لنفسه اكثر من زوجة , *
*تمام؟؟*




Fadie قال:


> *من قال ان رحبعام و جدعون انبياء هو اخيك المسلم المدعو كيم *


 



*للتوضيح اكثر *

*سأكتفى بهذا الأقتباس حيث كان فى سياق ردى بموضوع رحبعام و جدعون !!!!!*

*و انا شايف ان أخى فادى لم يخطا فالكتاب المقدس يذكر *

*تثنية 11 : 17 :" لا يكثر له النساء لئلا يزيغ قلبه ."*

*و مفيش تشريع نصى*  !









*استاذ الانبياء قدوة لمن يتبعوهم لانهم يدعون البشر الى الايمان فلو اخطاء البشر و عصوا الله و زنوا و اتبعوا سبيل الشيطان فهل هم انبياء ام .........................................*






*معنى ذلك أن الأنبياء بلا خطيه ؟!!!*
*دعنا لا نتطرق لموضوع خطايا الأنبياء ؟!!!*







*ثانيا انت رديت على كم هائل من مداخلتى بقولك سليمان حكيما و انا اقول لو كان حكيما لما خالف امر الله و لو كان حكيما لما كفر بالله (تزوج من نساء أجنبيات مخالفاً الشريعة، وأملن قلبه حتى كفر بالله وعبد الأصنام وأقام لها معبداً. الملوك الأول [11: 1ـ 12].*
*) لما النبى يكفر احنا حنعمل اية*

*الا اذا كنت انت تعهتبر هذة حكمة*






*مش معنى ان سليمان الحكيم حكيما انه مايعملش خطيه ؟*

*و المعروف ان الشيطان بيحارب الناس اللى قريبين على ربنا بقوه شديده و جساره و الانسان البعيد زى مابنقول فى جيبه ! و هو انسان تحت ضعف و لازم يخطا *


*اللى عايز اوضحه فى مداخلتى ان سليمان و هو كان حكيم برده أخطا و خد جزاء شديد *


*11: 11 فقال الرب لسليمان من اجل ان ذلك عندك و لم تحفظ عهدي و فرائضي التي اوصيتك بها فاني امزق المملكة عنك تمزيقا و اعطيها لعبدك*


----------



## كيم (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> العباس ركز بالموضوع افضل من تلك التراهات الى لن تجدى ولن تفيد
> 
> اعتقد الموضوع انتهى وبوضوح شديد لا يقبل المماطلة او المجادلة
> 
> سلام ونعمة



* موضوع اية الى انتهى ولا انت  عشان مش عارف ترد ولا اية

هل الله يسرد القصص فى الكتاب المقدس  من باب الفكاهة ام للعبرة و القدوة و كمان انا ذكرت مجموعة من الانبياء و عوام بنى اسرائيل يعنى العملية كانت مية مية و اين عقاب الله لهم ان كانوا خطاة ولا ايةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة:yahoo:

و انا اتحدى ان تأتى انت و فادى نص يجرم الزواج من اكثر من واحدة من العهد القديم و او يجرم ما حدث بين لوط وابنتية من الزنا و او اى عمليات الزنا التى كتبت*


----------



## Kiril (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

تصدقوا بالله في قسم الحوار الاسلامي علي الاقل كل يومين مصيبة جديدة و لكن هنا تلاقي المواضيع بقالها اسابيع....
الشبهات اللي ضد المسيحية خلصت خلاص و اترد عليها كلها


----------



## انت الفادي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



كيم قال:


> * موضوع اية الى انتهى ولا انت  عشان مش عارف ترد ولا اية
> 
> هل الله يسرد القصص فى الكتاب المقدس  من باب الفكاهة ام للعبرة و القدوة و كمان انا ذكرت مجموعة من الانبياء و عوام بنى اسرائيل يعنى العملية كانت مية مية و اين عقاب الله لهم ان كانوا خطاة ولا ايةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة:yahoo:
> 
> و انا اتحدى ان تأتى انت و فادى نص يجرم الزواج من اكثر من واحدة من العهد القديم و او يجرم ما حدث بين لوط وابنتية من الزنا و او اى عمليات الزنا التى كتبت*



اولا: الزواج بأمرأة واحدة فقط:
يقول الكتاب المقدس في عهده القديم: تك 2: 24
[Q-BIBLE]لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا.[/Q-BIBLE]
بعض الاخوة المسلمين لا يجدو في هذه الاية تصريحا بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة  و لكني اقول بالنظر الي هذه الاية ستكتشف انها تحتوي علي شريعة الزوجة الواحدة و تحريم للطلاق..
فلاحظ عزيزي القارئ في قول يلتصق الرجل بأمرأته هذه فهي تعني الالتحام و اكد علي هذا المعني بقول و يكونان جسدا واحدا.. في بالالتصاق اصبح الاثنان جسدا واحد  لا يفصل.. فلو فصلت هذا الجسد الي اثنين اي قسمته فيموت الجسد... فلا تقدر ان تقوم بعملية فصل نهائي.. فنحن هنا نشبه الالتصاق بالجسد الواحد الحي..
فلا يترك الرجل زوجته..(حتي لا ينقسم الجسد و يموت) و لا تترك الزوجة رجلها (حتي لا ينقسم الجسد و يموت).

ثانيا: ما حدث بين لوط و ابنتيه:
يقول الكتاب المقدس: 
[Q-BIBLE]
خروج 20 : 14
لا تزن.

لا 19 : 29
لا تدنس ابنتك بتعريضها للزنى لئلا تزني الارض وتمتلئ الارض رذيلة.
[/Q-BIBLE]

في هذين النصين نلاحظ منع الزنا... فهنا ليس المقصود زنا المحارم فقط... بل هو منع للزنا ككل.. ففي الاية الاولي التي تتكون من كلمتين بسيطتين
لا    تزن    
احتوت هذه الكلمتان كل ماهو زني و حرمته و منعته..
اما ما حدث مع لوط فكما زكر لك الاخوة الاحبة انه حدث قبل الشريعة و لكن هل معني كلامي ان الله سمح به او وافق عليه؟؟؟ بالطبع لا فقد طرد الله المأبيين و العمونيين من رحمته (اولاد الزنا من بنات لوط) 

و اخيرا اقول لك:
عنوان الموضوع تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس 
فنحن قد اتينا بالايات من العهد القديم 
جاء دور العهد الجديد:

[Q-BIBLE]متي 5 : 27
  [SIZE=-2]27  قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]28[/SIZE]  واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه.
[/Q-BIBLE]


فهنا لم يقف الحد عند الفعل نفسه  اي الزنا الفعلي او اتيان العمل بل اظهر لنا ايضا ان مجرد النظر الي إمرأة و اشتهائها هو زنا ايضا.
فهنا اراد السيد المسيح منا ان ننزع عين الشر منها.. فمتي نظرنا الي إمرأة فلا ننظر الي حسدها بل ننظر الي بشريتها و انسانيتها كأنسانة مثلي مثلها.. لا اشتهيها و لا انظر اليها نظرة شريرة.
و كما نقول نحن في الدارجية او العامية هي كأختي.. فلا ينظر رجل الي اخته نظرة و يشتهيها.


و من هذا الكلام نستخلص نفس الكلام الذي قاله الاحباء المسيحيين ردا علي هذا الكلام 
فهم اكدوا ان الشريعة امرت بالزوجة الواحدة و ما ذاد علي زلك فهو من البشر اي انه  كل من تزوج اكثر من امرأة واحدة هو فعلها من نفسه دون تصريح او سماح له من الشريعة..
و كما نعرف نحن ايضا ان الله يعطينا تشريعا و اعطانا من قبل عقل نفكر به.. فهو لا يفرض علينا الافكار بل يترك لنا خيار التفكير و اختيار الافكار.
كما ياقل هناك نوعان من التجارب و الخبرات التي يجمعها الانسان في حياته..
خبرات مكتسبة او خبرات منقولة... فالخبرات المكتسبة هي التي اكتسبها الانسان نتيجة تجريب شخصي لها.. و المنقولة هي نتيجة او خلاصة تجارب حصل عليها الغير و وصلت الينا نقلا عنهم للفائدة..
فكل هذه الاخطاء التي وقع فيها البشر و التي هي مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس هي للعظة حتي يتعظ القارئ منها 
فمن منا يرفض الخبرة المنقولة؟؟؟؟ من مننا قال له والديه ان النار تحرق و رفض كلامهم؟؟؟ لا يرفض الكلام او العظة الا الجاهل و بطئ الفكر.
فنحن عندما نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس لا ننظر الي حياة الانبياء و البشر فقط بل ننظر الي نهايتهم ايضا فالعبرة ليست في الرواية فقط بل ايضا في نهايتها.
و ايضا من اجل الامانة العلمية كان يجب تدوين اخطاء الانبياء ليس لفضحهم او للتشهير بهم بل للاسباب التالية:
اولا: هي امانة علمية دون تجميل او تحوير فكلنا بشر فلا يوجد طاهر الا الله.. فلو اخفينا اخطائهم ..اذن  فنحن نخون الامانة و نكذب.
ثانيا: حتي يظهر لكل انسان ان لا يوجد بشر كامل و ان الكمال لله وحده.. فلو كان هؤلاء الانبياء كاملين فقد يساويهم الناس يوما ما بالله الكامل  و هذا ما لا يصح.
ثالثا: هي عظة لكل انسان قارئ حتي يعرف ما الخطاء الذي وقع فيه هذا النبي حتي لا يكرره هو شخصيا او يقع فيه هو شخصيا.

فنحن عندما نتحدث عن الانبياء نتحدث عن بشر و ليس عن الهة.
فأتمنا ان تفهم جميعنا هذا الكلام

اتوقع ردا معينا علي هذا الكلام فلذلك اقول:
.[SIZE=-2]58  قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.[/SIZE]


----------



## أسد (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*أستاذ أسد، احنا مش بنتكلم عن قضايا إجتماعية
احنا بنتكلم عن:هل الكتاب المقدس يأمر بتعدد الزوجات
Anestas!a*


----------



## Michael (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



> *موضوع اية الى انتهى ولا انت عشان مش عارف ترد ولا اية
> 
> هل الله يسرد القصص فى الكتاب المقدس من باب الفكاهة ام للعبرة و القدوة و كمان انا ذكرت مجموعة من الانبياء و عوام بنى اسرائيل يعنى العملية كانت مية مية و اين عقاب الله لهم ان كانوا خطاة ولا ايةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة:yaho o:
> 
> و انا اتحدى ان تأتى انت و فادى نص يجرم الزواج من اكثر من واحدة من العهد القديم و او يجرم ما حدث بين لوط وابنتية من الزنا و او اى عمليات الزنا التى كتبت*


 
لست من محبى اللغو الذى بلا طائل

اعطيناك الاجوبة وكونك عاجز عن اخذ نص نص ترد علية فهذا اكبر دليل على ان الاجابة رادعة لا تحتمل التأويل

وكونك تتحدى نص يجرم التعدد فقد اعطيناك الان اتحداك بنص يحلل التعدد

سلام ونعمة:new5:


----------



## Michael (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



كيم قال:


> *و اين تعليق الكتاب المقدس على جريمة زنا لوط ببنتية و سليما ن و طبعا الانبياء الذين زنوا لانهم تزوجوا باكثر من زوجة هذا هو مقصدى و لما تكتب الاجابة تبقى تقلى*


 

هل رائيت يا عزيزى انك لا تعلم شيئا وتدخل وتكتب لمجرد الكتابة فقط!!:smi411:

عنوان الموضوع هو

تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس

وانت تسال عن 

*جريمة زنا لوط ببنتية*

*افتح موضوع بخصوص لوط وسنجيبك علية لان هذا خارج عن الموضوع المفتوح*

*ولوط لم يزنى بابنتية بل العكس يا حبيبى *

*اكرر لك لعلمك تفهم مقصدى*



> اعطيناك الاجوبة وكونك عاجز عن اخذ نص نص ترد علية فهذا اكبر دليل على ان الاجابة رادعة لا تحتمل التأويل
> 
> وكونك تتحدى نص يجرم التعدد فقد اعطيناك الان اتحداك بنص يحلل التعدد


 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Tabitha (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

الموضوع إبتدا يتشتت بسبب بعض الأعضاء اللي إبتدت تخرج عن الموضوع غالباً بسبب توترهم لعدم وجود نصوص من الكتاب المقدس تأمر تعدد الزوجات 

صدقوني الموضوع ده اشبه بنكته ................
السؤال لتالت مرة ،وإلا الموضوع هايتقفل 



> *نتحدى من يخرج لنا تشريع نصى من الكتاب بعديه يسمح بأن يأخذ رجل لنفسه اكثر من زوجة ,  *




وإللي عايز يتكلم عن أخطاء الأنبياء أو لماذا الكتاب المقدس ذكرها
يفتح موضوع منفصل ............


----------



## العباس (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

اخوتي المسيحيين
لكم ودي وتقديري واحترامي

لقد سألت وجاءتني منكم الإجابة غير أنها لم تقنعني 
فمن قال ان ذلك كان قبل الشريعة فما معنى الأنبياء إن لم يبعثوا لإقامة الشرئع
ومن قال الن ابراهيم عليه السلام لم يتزوج بهاجر عليها السلام فقد أباح الدخول بملك اليمين فالعاقل يدحض الزنا والعياذ بالله عن أبي الأنبياء وملك اليمين متى ولدت صارت حرة ورجعنا للتعدد
وزواج بقية الأنبياء بأكثر من واحدة يصرح بالإباحة حتى لو لم تعصموا الأنبياء وهم في يقيني معصومون وخير البشر فأنا أنكر حجم هذه المخالفة ويأبى قلمي تسميتها معصية
أما قول المسيح ابن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام فلا يدل على تحريم فهو إنما ينصح بالإكتفاء بواحدة ويضرب لهم المثال باكتفاء أبيهم آدم بذلك وأظنه إنما علم منهم عدم القدرة على العدل فخاف عليهم من الظلم فالشارع يقول فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة وهذا يتناسب مع فكري المتواضع 
أما ما ذكر عن رواية سيدنا لوط السلام وابنتيه فعقلي ينكره تماما كما ينكر حكاية لعنة الله لأولادهم من الزنا فما ذنبهم وكيف أنقذ الله البنتين وعذب الباقين إن كانتا على ما ذكرتم واستغفر الله لي ولكم والسلام


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

مفيش نص صريح وااضح بالكتاب المقدس تشرع على تعدد الزوجات

كلها استنتاجات من المسلمين

(الله خلق ادم وله امراة واحدة مش4)​


----------



## أسد (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

لكن المشكلة المحيرة هي ...
هل هناك نص صريح يقر بتحريم تعدد الزوجات أم هي استنتاجات كما تطلقون على المسلمين ؟
علماً أن الكتاب المقدس يقول
15 إِنْ كَانَ *رَجُلٌ مُتَزَوِّجاً مِنِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ،* يُؤْثِرُ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَيَنْفُرُ مِنَ الأُخْرَى، فَوَلَدَتْ كِلْتَاهُمَا لَهُ أَبْنَاءً، وَكَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ مِنْ إِنْجَابِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ،.....
التثنية 21 - السفر 15.
فأعرف الآية الإنجيلية التي ستذكرونها بخصوص خلق آدم و حواء
لكن ليس هنا أى شىء يشير من قريب أو بعيد إلى حرمانية تعدد الزوجات, فليس معنى أن يقول يسوع "أَلَمْ تَقْرَأُوا أَنَّ الْخَالِقَ جَعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى" أن الزواج يجب أن يكون بين رجل واحد و إمرأة واحدة.

كذلك فإن أتباع يسوع هنا سألوه عن "الطلاق فقط" و هو رد عليهم فى هذا الطلاق فقط و لم يذكر أو يذكروا شيئا عن التعدد.

فهو حرم الطلاق و لكنه لم يحرم أبدا الزواج بأكثر من واحدة و لم يتطرق بتاتا لهذا الموضوع
أنتظر الرد المباشر بدون كلمة " جاهل أو ..."


----------



## Tabitha (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> لكن المشكلة المحيرة هي ...
> هل هناك نص صريح يقر بتحريم تعدد الزوجات أم هي استنتاجات كما تطلقون على المسلمين ؟






أسد قال:


> كذلك فإن أتباع يسوع هنا سألوه عن "الطلاق فقط" و هو رد عليهم فى هذا الطلاق فقط و لم يذكر أو يذكروا شيئا عن التعدد.
> 
> *فهو حرم الطلاق و لكنه لم يحرم أبدا الزواج بأكثر من واحدة و لم يتطرق بتاتا لهذا الموضوع*أنتظر الرد المباشر بدون كلمة " جاهل أو ..."




*على فكرة كلمة جاهل معناها هو عدم علمك بالشئ ... مش إهانة ولا أي شئ ...
وسؤالك ده نابع إنك فعلن تجهل الأمر ...

إنت بتقول مافيش نص صريح .... وبتقول المسيح لم يتطرق لموضوع الزواج بأكثر من زوجة من عدمه!
متأكد يا أخ اسد....!!!
طيب إليك النص كامل وكلام ربنا يسوع....*

[Q-BIBLE]*متى 19
3 وجاء اليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل ان يطلّق امرأته لكل سبب. 4 فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى 5 وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. 6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان. 7 قالوا له فلماذا اوصى موسى ان يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق.8 قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلّقوا نساءكم.ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا. 9 واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا بسبب الزنى وتزوج باخرى يزني.والذي يتزوج بمطلّقة يزني.*[/Q-BIBLE]


*وأيضا من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول *

[Q-BIBLE]*أفسس 5
31 من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. 32 هذا السر عظيم ولكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة. 33 واما انتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه واما المرأة فلتهب رجلها*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## أسد (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

سنتبث الجهل
ذكرتِ
واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته *الا بسبب الزنى* وتزوج باخرى يزني.
يعني *بعد أن يطلقها* و سبب التطليق من أجل الزنى
بمعنى آخر أنه لن يسمى زان إلا إذا طلقها بسبب الزنى- هذا شرط -و ليس إذا تزوج عليها
و لتأكيد هذا من جهة أخرى النص صريح ...
والذي يتزوج بمطلّقة يزني. 
النص الثاني ...
ويلتصق *بامرأته* ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
ألم تلاحظوا أن امرأته نكرة ؟ مبني للمجهول !!!!!
لم يقل و يلتصق بالمرأة حتى نعرف أنها الأولى و تكون معَّرفة
و في الأخير أعطيكم النص من الكتاب المقدس ...

15* إِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ مُتَزَوِّجاً مِنِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ،* يُؤْثِرُ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَيَنْفُرُ مِنَ الأُخْرَى، فَوَلَدَتْ كِلْتَاهُمَا لَهُ أَبْنَاءً، وَكَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ مِنْ إِنْجَابِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ،.....
التثنية 21 - السفر 15.
ألا يبين هذا أن الرجل بإمكانه تزوج امرأة ثانية و بالتالي نفي المرأة الواحدة ؟
انتظر ردودكم


----------



## Tabitha (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> سنتبث الجهل





> ذكرتِ
> واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته *الا بسبب الزنى* وتزوج باخرى يزني.
> يعني *بعد أن يطلقها* و سبب التطليق من أجل الزنى
> *بمعنى آخر أنه لن يسمى زان إلا إذا طلقها* بسبب الزنى- هذا شرط -*و ليس إذا تزوج عليها
> ...



*!!! كلام غريب جداً!
يعني إنت بتقول : السيد المسيح يقصد ان مثلا لو الرجل تزوج إمرأتين وبقوا على ذمتوا يبقى الزواج التاني مش زنى ولكن إذا طلق زوجته الأولى يبقى زنى!
أنا فهمت النكته صح ولا إييييييييه!*




> النص الثاني ...
> ويلتصق *بامرأته* ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
> *ألم تلاحظوا أن امرأته نكرة ؟ مبني للمجهول !!!!!*
> *لم يقل و يلتصق بالمرأة* حتى نعرف أنها الأولى و تكون معَّرفة
> و في الأخير أعطيكم النص من الكتاب المقدس ...



*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لماذا لم يقل يلتصق بالمرأة وقال يلتصق بإمرأته!!!!!!!!!!!!

انت بتقول امرأته نكرة وعاجباك اكتر لو كان بدلها كلمة المرأة! 


يقول إمرأته لإنها أصبحت جزء منه-- عظم من عظامه ولحم من لحمه (زي ما قال سفر التكوين)، وزي ما قال ربنا يسوع إنهم أصبحوا جسد واحد وليس جسدين منفصلين
عشان كده بيقول (بأفسس 5 : 28)
كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم. من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه.
عمرك شفت واحد له نفسان! مش نفس واحده!
حتى تعبير غريب ومش لايق!

إذاً زوجته هي أصبحت نفسه ......... لذلك تعبير "إمرأته" هي أنسب جداا ... لأنهم أصبحوا واحد *





> 15* إِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ مُتَزَوِّجاً مِنِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ،* يُؤْثِرُ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَيَنْفُرُ مِنَ الأُخْرَى، فَوَلَدَتْ كِلْتَاهُمَا لَهُ أَبْنَاءً، وَكَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ مِنْ إِنْجَابِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ،.....
> التثنية 21 - السفر 15.
> ألا يبين هذا أن الرجل بإمكانه تزوج امرأة ثانية و بالتالي نفي المرأة الواحدة ؟
> انتظر ردودكم




*نفي المرأة الواحدة!
سوف اتماسك ولن أضحك ........ 
طيب إنت ليه عايز تثبت بالعافية إن المسيحية بها تعدد زوجات!

الآية بتقول:....  اذا كان لرجل امرأتان (تثنية 21 : 15)
بيقول إذا كان.... ولم يقل تزوج مثنى وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت أيمانكم! 
بظن الصراحة راحة ... وإذا إلهنا عايز أولاده يتزوجوا بأكتر من زوجه كان أتى بص صريح .... 

ولكن انا بجد بقى بيصعب على المسلمين جدا ... معرفش ان عندهم عقدة نقص من الحكاية دي وعشان يعملوا توازن عايزين يدفسوا عندنا نفس الامر عافية .....!!*


*بيكفي جدا مشاركات ليس لها معنى
أي مشاركة ليس لها معنى بعد مشاركتي سوف تحذف........*


----------



## أسد (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*




   قال:


> !!! كلام غريب جداً!
> يعني إنت بتقول : السيد المسيح يقصد ان مثلا لو الرجل تزوج إمرأتين وبقوا على ذمتوا يبقى الزواج التاني مش زنى ولكن إذا طلق زوجته الأولى يبقى زنى!
> أنا فهمت النكته صح ولا إييييييييه!



لا تتقصدي عدم الفهم و الضغط على ما تريدين من الكلمات
قلت ...
لن يسمى زان *إلا إذا* *طلقها * وتزوج بأخرى من أجل الزنى


لم يقل تزوج عليها فهو زان بل بعد أن طلقها​- أرجو أن العقلاء يفهمون الكلام -



   قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لماذا لم يقل يلتصق بالمرأة وقال يلتصق بإمرأته!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> انت بتقول امرأته نكرة وعاجباك اكتر لو كان بدلها كلمة المرأة!
> ...



متفق معك
لكن لم يذكر المرأة الأولى
بصيغة أخرى لو تزوج أخرى يجب عليه أن يلتصق بها هي الأخرى



   قال:


> كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم. من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه.


يحبونهم و يخافون عليهم كما يكره الرجل لجسمه الأذى وليس جعلهم لحمة من لحمهم و عظماً من عظامهم




   قال:


> عمرك شفت واحد له نفسان! مش نفس واحده!
> حتى تعبير غريب ومش لايق!
> 
> إذاً زوجته هي أصبحت نفسه ......... لذلك تعبير "إمرأته" هي أنسب جداا ... لأنهم أصبحوا واحد


دليل ؟؟؟
يعني سمعت جسم أما نفسان ؟؟؟
لو كان الرجل كافراً و المرأة مؤمنة - مثلاً - لن يدخلا كلاهما الجنة أو النار




   قال:


> نفي المرأة الواحدة!
> سوف اتماسك ولن أضحك ........
> طيب إنت ليه عايز تثبت بالعافية إن المسيحية بها تعدد زوجات!
> 
> ...


فلما إذاً ذكر المرأة الثانية ؟
أما كان ليقول امرأته بدل أن يضع إمكانية و احتمالية ؟


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> لا تتقصدي عدم الفهم و الضغط على ما تريدين من الكلمات
> قلت ...
> لن يسمى زان *إلا إذا* *طلقها *وتزوج بأخرى من أجل الزنى
> 
> ...




تأدب و أعرف كيف تستخدم الألفاظ يا مسلم
النص الكريم من متى 19 يذكر التالي:

*[Q-BIBLE] 
Mat 19:4 فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟» 

Mat 19:5 وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. 

Mat 19:6 إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ». 

Mat 19:7 فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا أَوْصَى مُوسَى أَنْ يُعْطَى كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ؟» 

Mat 19:8 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ مُوسَى مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُطَلِّقُوا نِسَاءَكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَكَذَا. 

Mat 19:9 وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي».
[/Q-BIBLE]

فيا من تدعي العقلانية لنرى مع بعض ما يقوله السيد المسيح:​
الله خلق ذكر و أنثى ​
الرجل يترك اباه و امه و يلتصق بأمرأته واحدة
لاحظ انه يلتصق بمرأءة واحدة, لا نساء متعددات​
الأثنان جسد واحد
ليس ثلاثة او اربعة, بل اثنان, اي رجل و امرأءة واحدة فقط​
من طلق (الا بسبب الزنى) و تزوج بأخرى فهو يزني
فأذا كان الزواج من أخرى محرم بعد الطلاق الذي بدون علة الزنى, فكيف سيكون الزواج بأخرى محللا بغير الطلاق؟

فتح عقلك معي شوي
المسيح حرم تعدد الزواجات بعد الطلاق الذي بغير علة الزنى
فكيف يسمح تعدد الزوجات بغير الطلاق؟​
أين عقلك؟ نسيته ولا لسة معك؟ أتمنى ان يكون الأول لننهي على هذه الشبهة الباطلة بقول الرسول بولس في رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 7 و العدد 2​[Q-BIBLE] 
وَلَكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا.
[/Q-BIBLE]*​


الى متى تبقون بمستوى الحضيض بحواراتكم و حججكم الباطلة؟


----------



## ashrafo (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*با اعزائي كلها حكايات اجدادنا و اوهامهم زمان كانوا يتزوجون بالمئات لانهم كانوا يعيشون بلا نظام  مثل باقي الكائنات التي تعيش معنا و لهذا حاولوا وضع مجموعة من الانظمة و القوانين في هذه الامور المتعلقة بالعلاقة بين الرجل و المراة  بالنسبة للمسيحيين و ضعوا نظام الزوجة الواحدة للرجل الواحد و بالنسبة للمسلمين الذين يعيشون في خرافة الاسلام وضعوا  قانون تعدد الزوجات مما جعل المراة في مجتمعاتنا بلا قيمة ينظر اليها كسلعة تباع و تشترى بلا احساس و لا عقل و لا شعور و لا شهوة  و للرجل الحق كل الحق في اخذ امرأة و اثنتين و ثلاثة و اربعة و ما ملكت يمينه يعني فوق المليار امراة ان استطاع  ..وان الاوان لنضع قوانين تناسب العصر الذي نعيشه حيث ان المراة الان عرفت الطريق لعقلها و استيقظت من سباتها و غفلتها و بدأت تحس بنوع من الظلم . *


----------



## dehab (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

واضح إن لا أحد من الإخوة المسيحيين فاهم حاجة على الإطلاق  وكل كلمة تقولونها تزيد موقفكم ضعفا


----------



## Basilius (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



dehab قال:


> واضح إن لا أحد من الإخوة المسيحيين فاهم حاجة على الإطلاق وكل كلمة تقولونها تزيد موقفكم ضعفا


 

*عندك شىء مفيد في الموضوع قولة معندكش يبقى تسكت *
*وبلاش طابع ردودك الاهبل دة *
*وردك نفسة يدل على موقفك *


----------



## أسد (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> تأدب و أعرف كيف تستخدم الألفاظ يا مسلم
> النص الكريم من متى 19 يذكر التالي:
> 
> *[Q-BIBLE]
> ...



لنعرف الآن من يقول بالعقلانية
أولاً
إذا كان الرجل مع إمرأءة ما جسداً واحداً ، لا يمنع أن يكون مع إمرأءة اخرى جسداً واحداً ايضاً 
ثانياً
فما تقول بخصوص ...
15 *إِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ مُتَزَوِّجاً مِنِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ،* يُؤْثِرُ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَيَنْفُرُ مِنَ الأُخْرَى، فَوَلَدَتْ كِلْتَاهُمَا لَهُ أَبْنَاءً، وَكَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ مِنْ إِنْجَابِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ،.....
التثنية 21 - السفر 15.
- أرجو عدم التهرب منه -
ثالثاً
 ماذا عن 
 : زوجات نبي الله داود عليه السلام
1- ميكال ابنة شاول (صموئيل الأول 18: 20-27)
2- أبيجال أرملة نابال (صموئيل الأول 25: 42)
3- أخينوعيم اليزرعيلية (صموئيل الأول 25: 43)
4- معكة ابنت تلماى ملك جشور (صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5)
5- حجيث (صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5)
6- أبيطال (صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5)
7- عجلة (صموئيل الثانى 3: 2-5)
8- بثشبع أرملة أوريا الحثى (صموئيل الثانى 11: 27)
9- أبيشج الشونمية (ملوك الأول 1: 1-4)

 زوجات نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلام :
1- سارة (تكوين 20: 12)
2- هاجر (تكوين 16: 15)
3- قطورة (تكوين 25: 1)
4- مجموعة من السراري (تكوين 25 : 6)

زوجات نبي الله يعقوب عليه السلام :
1- ليئة  ( تكوين  35 : 23 )
2- راحيل  ( تكوين 35 : 24 )
3- بلهة ( تكوين 35 : 25 )
4- زلفة ( تكوين 35 : 26 )

 زوجات نبي الله موسى عليه السلام :
1- صفورة ( خروج  2 : 21 )
2- امرأة كوشية  ( عدد 12 : 1 )
*ملاحظة : لم يأنب اللّه هؤلاء الأنبياء الذي عددوا*


----------



## انت الفادي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> لنعرف الآن من يقول بالعقلانية
> أولاً
> إذا كان الرجل مع إمرأءة ما جسداً واحداً ، لا يمنع أن يكون مع إمرأءة اخرى جسداً واحداً ايضاً


لم يقول الكتاب المقدس ان يترك الرجل و يلتصق بأمرأة... بل قال بأمرأته.. اي تلك الواحدة التي اختارها..فكيف يكون اختار عدة واحدة؟؟؟؟؟ حتي لغويا لا تركب.ثم أكد علي المعني المعروف لدينا بأنه قال ان الله خلقهما ذكر و انثي... فهل هذه الانثي هي جمع؟؟؟؟؟
اذن من هنا لا يتكلم بغير عقلية؟؟؟ هو انت يا عزيزي... لان اولا قيل لك ان الله خلقهم ذكر و انثي... كر واحد.. و انثي واحدة.. ثم انتقل الي الجزء الثاني من التعليم بأن قال
بأن يلتصق الرجل (مفرد) بأمرأته (مفرد + التي اختارها) ثم اخيرا قال لك يصبحان الاثنان اي الرجل  الواحد و المرأة الواحد جسدا واحدا...فلوا قلت انه يمكن ان يكون مع امرأة اخري ايضا جسدا واحدا.. اذن لا يصلح كلمة جسدا واحدا بعد الان.. لانه في هذه اللحظة اصبح جسدان و ليس جسدا واحدا... لانه مع احدهم يكون جسدا.. و هو نفسه مع امرأة اخري يكون جسدا اخر.. و بالتالي اصبح لهذا الرجل جسدان ليس واحدا... فهمت؟؟؟؟ اذن لا يصح عقليا ان تأخذ النص بمفهومك..بل تأخذ النص بمفهوم شريعة الكنيسة بالزوجة الواحدة.





أسد قال:


> ثانياً
> فما تقول بخصوص ...
> 15 *إِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ مُتَزَوِّجاً مِنِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ،* يُؤْثِرُ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَيَنْفُرُ مِنَ الأُخْرَى، فَوَلَدَتْ كِلْتَاهُمَا لَهُ أَبْنَاءً، وَكَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ مِنْ إِنْجَابِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ،.....
> التثنية 21 - السفر 15.
> - أرجو عدم التهرب منه -



في هذا النص تم الاشارة الي الزوجة الثانية ليس من باب السماح به او كتعليم بل تمت الاشارة اليه للعدل في الابناء و ليس في الزوجات... فلوا لاحظت انه لم يحاول حتي ان يعدل بين الزوجتين لان تعدد الزوجات ليست شريعة الله...بل كما يقال الشئ بالشئ يذكر... فهو ذكر الزوجة الثانية هنا حتي يعدل بين الابناء... فأرجوا ان لا تخلط.


أسد قال:


> ثالثاً
> ماذا عن
> : زوجات نبي الله داود عليه السلام
> 1- ميكال ابنة شاول (صموئيل الأول 18: 20-27)
> ...


عزيزي... في العهد القديم كان عدد شعب اسرائيل قليل... فسمح لهم الله بتعدد الزوجات للتكاثر. و معني انه سمح.. يعني ترك لهم الحرية و ليس انه اعطاهم تشريع... لان التشريع الاول هو قائم بخلق الله لادم حواء واحدة فقط.
كما سؤل السيد المسيح عن الطلاق.. فقال 
  قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلّقوا نساءكم.ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا.

معني الكلام ان سبب سماح موسي بهذا الامر هو قساوة قلوبهم..و ليس ان الله شرع بذلك.
كما انه هناك حالات خاصة تحكم كل نبي من الانبياء الذين تزوجوا بأكثر من واحدة.
فأبراهيم مثلا اعتقد ان سارة عاقر.. فأعطته جاريتها حتي يقيم له نسل.
و قطورة تزوجها بعد موت سارة.. اذن لا تحسب انها زوجة علي سارة.. لان سارة قد ماتت.
اما قولك مجموعة من السراري... فهذا خطا منك عزيزي لانك لم تفهم النص... اولاد السراري ليسو من ابراهيم.. و لم يمسسهم ابراهيم نهائيا..بل هو كان يمتلكهم.
دعنا نقرأ النص:
*[FONT=&quot]6 وَأَمَّا بَنُو السَّرَارِيِّ اللَّوَاتِي كَانَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَطَايا، وَصَرَفَهُمْ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنِهِ شَرْقًا إِلَى أَرْضِ الْمَشْرِقِ، وَهُوَ بَعْدُ حَيٌّ.[/FONT]*
لاحظ انه اعطي ابناء السراري هدايا.. فلو كان ابراهيم تزوج او دخل علي هؤلاء السراري.. اذن فهؤلاء الابناء هم اولاده.. فكيف يهدي ابراهيم اولاده الي الغير؟؟؟؟

ثم يعقوب:
تزوج اولا بليئة.. عن طريق خدعة..فهو كان يريد راحيل و لكن لابان خدعه و اعطاه ليئة..اذن من هذا الكلام نجد ان يعقوب تزوج بالاثنين فقط هما ليئة و راحيل..ثم كان صراع بين ليئة و راحيل في من تلد ليعقوب فقامت راحيل بأعطاء بلهة ليعقوب حتي يقيم لها نسل فهي جاريتها.. و كذلك فعلت ليئة بأن اعطت جاريتها  زلفة ليعقوب حتي تلد له ابنا.و هكذا.. فتلاحظ ان ليس يعقوب من اراد هذه الزيجات كلها بل هو اراد راحيل فقط التي احبها.. و لكنه نفز رغبات زوجاته في هذا الموضوع حتي يقيم له نسل.

اما بالنسبة لموسي فلم يوضح الكتاب المقدس اذا كانت زوجته صفورة قد ماتت ذاك الوقت ام لا.. بل تم زكر زواجه من المرأة الكوشية (هذا ليس اسما بل جنسيتها من ارض كوش)
ففي الغالب ان زوجته الاولي صفورة قد ماتت و هذا مجرد رأيي الشخصي.


----------



## أسد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*




   قال:


> لم يقول الكتاب المقدس ان يترك الرجل و يلتصق بأمرأة... بل قال بأمرأته.. اي تلك الواحدة التي اختارها..فكيف يكون اختار عدة واحدة؟؟؟؟؟ حتي لغويا لا تركب.ثم أكد علي المعني المعروف لدينا بأنه قال ان الله خلقهما ذكر و انثي... فهل هذه الانثي هي جمع؟؟؟؟؟
> اذن من هنا لا يتكلم بغير عقلية؟؟؟ هو انت يا عزيزي... لان اولا قيل لك ان الله خلقهم ذكر و انثي... كر واحد.. و انثي واحدة.. ثم انتقل الي الجزء الثاني من التعليم بأن قال


تحتاج الأمثلة
لو كان رجل متزوج من امرأتين
لو استعاه أحد جيرانه إلى البيت و يحظر معه الزوجتين
تغيبت واحدة ...
سيقول الجيران أتى و امرأته
و لو أتى مع الأخرى لقالوا أيضاً أتى و امرأته



   قال:


> بأن يلتصق الرجل (مفرد) بأمرأته (مفرد + التي اختارها) ثم اخيرا قال لك يصبحان الاثنان اي الرجل الواحد و المرأة الواحد جسدا واحدا...فلوا قلت انه يمكن ان يكون مع امرأة اخري ايضا جسدا واحدا.. اذن لا يصلح كلمة جسدا واحدا بعد الان.. لانه في هذه اللحظة اصبح جسدان و ليس جسدا واحدا... لانه مع احدهم يكون جسدا.. و هو نفسه مع امرأة اخري يكون جسدا اخر.. و بالتالي اصبح لهذا الرجل جسدان ليس واحدا... فهمت؟؟؟؟ اذن لا يصح عقليا ان تأخذ النص بمفهومك..بل تأخذ النص بمفهوم شريعة الكنيسة بالزوجة الواحدة



لا آخذ النصوص بمفهومي أبداً
لكن لو كان لآدم امرأة ثانية هل كان سيتركها ؟
و من منظور آخر هل سيظلمها ؟ هل الأخرى أحسن منها ؟ هل تبقى عانساً ؟
,لو وضعت يداً في يد مع أحد من أجل هدف محدد
ألا يجوز لك أن تضع يداً في يد مع آخر من أجل نفس الهدف ؟



   قال:


> في هذا النص تم الاشارة الي الزوجة الثانية ليس من باب السماح به او كتعليم بل تمت الاشارة اليه للعدل في الابناء و ليس في الزوجات... فلوا لاحظت انه لم يحاول حتي ان يعدل بين الزوجتين لان تعدد الزوجات ليست شريعة الله...بل كما يقال الشئ بالشئ يذكر... فهو ذكر الزوجة الثانية هنا حتي يعدل بين الابناء... فأرجوا ان لا تخلط.


فلما ذكر وجود الزوجة الثانية و إيثار إحداهن على الأخرى؟
و ما دخل الأبناء أصلاً ؟ أليس للمرأة الوحيدة أن تلد ؟
فالرب لا يحب العبث و لا يعبث أصلاً


   قال:


> عزيزي... في العهد القديم كان عدد شعب اسرائيل قليل... فسمح لهم الله بتعدد الزوجات للتكاثر. و معني انه سمح.. يعني ترك لهم الحرية و ليس انه اعطاهم تشريع... لان التشريع الاول هو قائم بخلق الله لادم حواء واحدة فقط.


هل كان شعب إسرائيل وحيداً ؟
و هل السماح بالتعدد يجب أن يتعدى ألف امرأة ؟
هل كان الجنس النسوي السائد الوحيد ؟



   قال:


> فأبراهيم مثلا اعتقد ان سارة عاقر.. فأعطته جاريتها حتي يقيم له نسل.
> و قطورة تزوجها بعد موت سارة.. اذن لا تحسب انها زوجة علي سارة.. لان سارة قد ماتت.


ليس سبب للتعدد 
أفمن يشك في عقر زوجته يتزوج عليها ؟
مع أن الله شرع لهم واحدة ؟



   قال:


> 6 وَأَمَّا بَنُو السَّرَارِيِّ اللَّوَاتِي كَانَتْ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَطَايا، وَصَرَفَهُمْ عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنِهِ شَرْقًا إِلَى أَرْضِ الْمَشْرِقِ، وَهُوَ بَعْدُ حَيٌّ.
> لاحظ انه اعطي ابناء السراري هدايا.. فلو كان ابراهيم تزوج او دخل علي هؤلاء السراري.. اذن فهؤلاء الابناء هم اولاده.. فكيف يهدي ابراهيم اولاده الي الغير؟؟؟؟


سراريه هو
هل تعلم أصلاً معنى السراري ؟


   قال:


> ثم يعقوب:
> تزوج اولا بليئة.. عن طريق خدعة..فهو كان يريد راحيل و لكن لابان خدعه و اعطاه ليئة..اذن من هذا الكلام نجد ان يعقوب تزوج بالاثنين فقط هما ليئة و راحيل..ثم كان صراع بين ليئة و راحيل في من تلد ليعقوب فقامت راحيل بأعطاء بلهة ليعقوب حتي يقيم لها نسل فهي جاريتها.. و كذلك فعلت ليئة بأن اعطت جاريتها زلفة ليعقوب حتي تلد له ابنا.و هكذا.. فتلاحظ ان ليس يعقوب من اراد هذه الزيجات كلها بل هو اراد راحيل فقط التي احبها.. و لكنه نفز رغبات زوجاته في هذا الموضوع حتي يقيم له نسل.
> 
> اما بالنسبة لموسي فلم يوضح الكتاب المقدس اذا كانت زوجته صفورة قد ماتت ذاك الوقت ام لا.. بل تم زكر زواجه من المرأة الكوشية (هذا ليس اسما بل جنسيتها من ارض كوش)
> ففي الغالب ان زوجته الاولي صفورة قد ماتت و هذا مجرد رأيي الشخصي.


يعني أن أنبياء الله عددوا و لم يعاتبهم أو قال لهم لما عددتم
شكراً على التوضيح


----------



## انت الفادي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

عزيزي اسد



> تحتاج الأمثلة
> لو كان رجل متزوج من امرأتين
> لو استعاه أحد جيرانه إلى البيت و يحظر معه الزوجتين
> تغيبت واحدة ...
> ...



مثالك غير صحيح لسبب واحد
اذا كان معروفا ان لهذا الرجل امرأتين.. فلتوخي الدقية يقال: لقد جاء الرجل و معه احد نسائه...او سيقال: لقد جاء فلان مع زوجته فلانة...
لانه في في مثالك... لن يعرف الطرف الثالث اي زوجة من الزوجات.. و لاتنسي اننا تحدث عن نص كتابي .. و لذلك كانت الدقة في امرأته...اي المرأة الواحدة مفرد...  و قبلها كان التأكيد علي الوحدانية بقوله خلقهم ذكر و انثي... ايضا بالمفرد..
فهمت؟؟؟ اكيد لسه.



> لا آخذ النصوص بمفهومي أبداً
> لكن لو كان لآدم امرأة ثانية هل كان سيتركها ؟
> و من منظور آخر هل سيظلمها ؟ هل الأخرى أحسن منها ؟ هل تبقى عانساً ؟
> ,لو وضعت يداً في يد مع أحد من أجل هدف محدد
> ألا يجوز لك أن تضع يداً في يد مع آخر من أجل نفس الهدف ؟


عزيزي... عندما يضع انسان افتراضات فيجب ان تكون مستندة الي وقائع..و عقلانية..
مع احترامي لك... كم امرأة خلقها الله لادم؟؟؟؟ امرأة واحدة فقط... اذن فأفتراضيتك خاطئة اصلا..
و لكن دعنا بالرغم من ان الافتراضية خاطئة 100 % و لكننا سناقشها.
عندما خلق الله ادم و خلق حواء لادم... لماذا خلقها امرأة واحدة؟؟؟ اذا كان من احد شرائعه تعدد الزوجات... فلماذا خلق امرأة واحدة فقط؟؟؟
هل لم تكفي التربة لذلك؟؟ هل اعاقه شئ عن ذلك؟؟؟ 
الله قادر علي كل شئ...فهو لا يخلق شئ او يعمل شئ دون هدف...فما هدفه من ان يخلق لادم امرأة واحدة فقط في حين ان شريعته اكثر من واحدة؟؟؟
فلو قلنا ان هدفه تعدد الزوجات.. لخلق اكثر من امرأة حتي يقدر ادم من ان يتعدد في الزواج.. و اذا كانت شريعته زوجة واحدة اذن فهذا ما اوضحه لنا بخلقه امرأة واحدة فقط.
ثم نأتي الي نقطة مهمة جدا.. 
من الثوابت ان الله خلق امرأة واحدة..و اصبحت هذه المرأة زوجة لادم...و وضعنا في الاعتبار ان من ضمن شريعة الله الطلاق... فماذا كان سيحدث لو طلق ادم زوجته؟؟؟
عزيزي المسلم.. الا تلاحظ ان شرائع الله مترابطة و متسلسلة؟؟
فلو كان من شريعة الله الطلاق.. لكان خلق لادم امرأة اخري كي يتزوجها في حالة تطليقه لحواء.. و لو كان تعدد الزواج شريعة الله لكان خلق ايضا امرأة اخري لادم كي يتزوجها.
اذن ماذا نفهم من خلق رجل و احد و خلق امرأة واحدة؟؟؟
لا تعدد .. و لا طلاق..
 و من ذلك نفهم ايضا ان كل ما يخالف خليقة الله و شرائعه هو ليس من الله بل من الذي يعاند الله و هو الشيطان...



> فلما ذكر وجود الزوجة الثانية و إيثار إحداهن على الأخرى؟
> و ما دخل الأبناء أصلاً ؟ أليس للمرأة الوحيدة أن تلد ؟
> فالرب لا يحب العبث و لا يعبث أصلاً


هل انت قرأت النص اصلا؟؟؟؟
تم ذكر المارأة المحبوبة و المرأة الغير محبوبة لتوضيح شعور الاب تجاه ابن الاولي و ابن الثانية..
فالنص لم يقول له حب المكروهة مثل حبك للمحبوبة او لم يدافع عنها اصلا..
يبدو انك لم تقرأ النص كاملا...دعنا نلقي نظرة علي النص:
[Q-BIBLE]
تثنية 21 : 15 - 17
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]«إِذَا كَانَ لِرَجُل امْرَأَتَانِ، إِحْدَاهُمَا مَحْبُوبَةٌ وَالأُخْرَى مَكْرُوهَةٌ، فَوَلَدَتَا لَهُ بَنِينَ، الْمَحْبُوبَةُ وَالْمَكْرُوهَةُ. فَإِنْ كَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ لِلْمَكْرُوهَةِ، 16فَيَوْمَ يَقْسِمُ لِبَنِيهِ مَا كَانَ لَهُ، لاَ يَحِلُّ لَهُ أَنْ يُقَدِّمَ ابْنَ الْمَحْبُوبَةِ بِكْرًا عَلَى ابْنِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ الْبِكْرِ، 17 بَلْ يَعْرِفُ ابْنَ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ بِكْرًا لِيُعْطِيَهُ نَصِيبَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا يُوجَدُ عِنْدَهُ، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَوَّلُ قُدْرَتِهِ. لَهُ حَقُّ الْبَكُورِيَّةِ[/FONT]*
[/Q-BIBLE]
ها هو النص كاملا حتي تعرف المقصود منه..فهو كما قلت لك عندما ذكر المحبوبة و المكروهة لم يذكرهم كي يفصل في معاملته معهم بل ذكرهم حتي لا يفصل في معاملته مع ابنائه.... فهمت؟؟؟
اذن هذا النص ليس تشريع للزوجات بل هو تشريع للابناء.



> هل كان شعب إسرائيل وحيداً ؟
> و هل السماح بالتعدد يجب أن يتعدى ألف امرأة ؟
> هل كان الجنس النسوي السائد الوحيد ؟


انا مالي اذا كان شعب اسرائيل كان وحيدا ام لا؟؟؟ هذه الشريعة كانت لشعب اسرائيل.. فهمت؟؟؟
اما بخصوص السماح بالتعدد الي الالف او الالفين او العشرة الاف... فكما قلت لك... الله ترك للانسان ان يتصرف كما يريد في هذه النقطة حتي يكتشف بنفسه العيوب نتيجة افعاله.
فهو لم يعطيه تشريع بالتعدد.. فلماذا يعطيه تشريع بتحديد اقل او اكثر من الالف؟؟؟؟ كلامك غريب جدا.
بالنسبة لكلمة هل كان الجنس النسوي السائد الوحيد.. فما دخل هذا السؤال بالموضوع؟؟؟ 

الاحظ ان اسألتك بدأت تتخذ طابع غريب.. لا تمت للموضوع بصلة.. فما علاقة سؤال اذا كان شعب اسرائيل وحيدا بالموضوع و ما علاقة انه سمح بألف ....

ربما لم تجد ما تسأله في هذا الموضوع فأخذت بالتفكير في اسألة و يا صابت يا خابت.



> ليس سبب للتعدد
> أفمن يشك في عقر زوجته يتزوج عليها ؟
> مع أن الله شرع لهم واحدة ؟


هل انت تعرف كام كان عمر ابراهيم عندما اعطته سارة هاجر جاريتها؟؟؟؟؟و كام كان عمر سارة وقتها؟؟؟؟
ارجوا ان تقرأ سفر التكوين حتي لا تلقي مثل هذه الاسألة مرة اخري.
سارة كانت شيخة في شيخوختها..هل تعلم ماذا تعني شيخوختها؟؟؟ اي انه حتي لو لم تكن عاقر.. فقد دخلت في سن من المستحيل ان تنجب فيه... فهمت؟؟



> سراريه هو
> هل تعلم أصلاً معنى السراري ؟


السراري هم جواري يا عزيزي مثل هاجر.و يمكن ان تعامل معاملة الزوجة و لكنها ليست في مستوي سيدة البيت.فهي في كل الاحوال جارية.. و في نص الكتاب المقدس..ذكرت سراري ابراهيم كجواريه و ليس زوجاته.. لان السرية الوحيدة التي تزوجها ابراهيم هي هاجر. فهمت؟؟



> يعني أن أنبياء الله عددوا و لم يعاتبهم أو قال لهم لما عددتم
> شكراً على التوضيح



من انكر ان انبياء الله لم يعددو في الزواج؟؟؟ و لكن المهم هنا... اين النص الذي يشرع لهم بذلك؟؟؟
لا يوجد...
وااين النص الذي يحرم التعدد ؟؟؟ في العهد الجديد موجود.
ارجوا ان يكون التوضيح وصل لك انه من البدء خلقهم ذكر و انثي فقط.


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> إذا كان الرجل مع إمرأءة ما جسداً واحداً ، لا يمنع أن يكون مع إمرأءة اخرى جسداً واحداً ايضاً




وحياتك بلا تفاسير شخصية ماصخة لا تسوى حتى الوقت الذي صرفته في كتابته
فلست انت من يفسر يا ايها العاقل
هذا هو حالكم, لما تجدوا لا مفر من الدليل, تفسروا النصوص على كيفك, يا مدلسين

النص ذكر بكل وضوح و قال مع زوجته و ليس مع زوجاته, و ذكر انهم جسد واحد بين امرأءة واحدة و رجل واحد, فكيف لا يمنع ان يكون جسد واحد مع اخرى؟ اي عقل و اي فهم هذا يا عاقل؟

بعدين لماذا تتجاهلون دائما التفاسير المعتمدة و تعتمدون تفاسيركم الشخصية الباطلة؟ هل هذا هو مستوى حواركم؟

لنرى تفسير الأب انطونيوس:

* خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى= الرب هنا يقرر شريعة الزوجة الواحدة، فالله خلق إمرأة واحدة لآدم، بالرغم من حاجته لزيادة النسل فى الأرض. يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته= الرابطة الزوجية أقوى من كل الروابط العائلية ولا تفك.*

فأين انت من ابسط امور الحوار؟




> ثانياً
> فما تقول بخصوص ...
> 15 *إِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ مُتَزَوِّجاً مِنِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ،* يُؤْثِرُ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَيَنْفُرُ مِنَ الأُخْرَى، فَوَلَدَتْ كِلْتَاهُمَا لَهُ أَبْنَاءً، وَكَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ مِنْ إِنْجَابِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ،.....
> التثنية 21 - السفر 15.
> - أرجو عدم التهرب منه -


 
اسم الشاهد سفر التثنية 21 و العدد 15 

و النص الكريم يفترض وجود شخص متزوج لأكثر من زوجة لقسواة قلوبهم كما وضحه السيد المسيح, لكن النص الكريم لا يحلل و لا يشرع الزواج
فالكلام هنا ليس عن الزواج بزوجتين بل على تقسيم الميراث للبكر و حقه مهما كان الرجل زائغا و قاسيا في قلبه

و انا اتحدى اي شخص منكم ان يأتيني بنص واحد يحلل زواج اكثر من زوجة واحدة فقط



> ثالثاً
> ماذا عن
> : زوجات نبي الله داود عليه السلام
> 1- ميكال ابنة شاول (صموئيل الأول 18: 20-27)
> ...


 
ما دخل افعال اشخاص بشريعة الله؟
الله لم يصدر شريعة بعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم و السبب ذكره السيد المسيح, و الأنبياء كانوا يقومون بذلك, لكنه ليس دلالة على جوازه او مشروعيته

لكن السيد المسيح وضع حدا لهذا و وضحه بزواج الواحدة

و الأن حضرتك طلبت ان لا اتهرب, مع العلم انت من تهرب من النص الكريم للرسول بولس في رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 7 و العدد 2

[Q-BIBLE] 
وَلَكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

حتبقى تلف و تدور؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

*فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى 5 وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان. ( متى 19 : 4 - 6 ).*



*ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكرا وانثى خلقهما الله. 7 من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته.8 ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. (متى 10 : 6 - 8 ).*


*لم يخلق اكثر من امراة*
*ويكون الاثنان مش الاربعة جسد واحد*
*ليسا بعد اثنين مش اربعة*


----------



## أسد (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

شكراً أخ ماي روك
لكن بالرجوع إلى النص
15 إِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ مُتَزَوِّجاً مِنِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ، يُؤْثِرُ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَيَنْفُرُ مِنَ الأُخْرَى، فَوَلَدَتْ كِلْتَاهُمَا لَهُ أَبْنَاءً، وَكَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ مِنْ إِنْجَابِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ،.....
التثنية 21 - السفر 15.
أليس للمرأة الواحدة أن تلد بنيناً ؟
و متى سيطبق هذا الحكم - في العدل بين الأبناء بخصوص الإرث -
ألن يكون إلا إذا عدد الرجل ؟
هل الله يعبث بافتراضات لا صالح منها ؟
و في موضع آخر ينكرها ؟
ضف غلى ذلك هذا النص
أَمَّا إِذَا أَعْجَبَتْهُ وَتَزَوَّجَهَا، ثُمَّ عَادَ فَتَزَوَّجَ مِنْ أُخْرَى، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يُنَقِّصُ شَيْئاً مِنْ طَعَامِهَا وَكُسْوَتِهَا وَمُعَاشَرَتِهَا،
الخروج 21 - السفر 10.
و لنسلم جدلاً أن التعدد حرام في المسيحية 
هل النصوص في الكتاب المقدس نفسه تناقض نفسها ؟


----------



## eman88 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*

انت عم تحكي بالعهد القديم  مش الجديد وعنا حام تعد الزوجات ومننوع منعا باتا لانو عنا هذا زنا فالرجل الذي يتزوج يلتصق بامراته ويصبحان جسد واحد


----------



## My Rock (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> شكراً أخ ماي روك
> لكن بالرجوع إلى النص
> 15 إِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ مُتَزَوِّجاً مِنِ امْرَأَتَيْنِ، يُؤْثِرُ إِحْدَاهُمَا وَيَنْفُرُ مِنَ الأُخْرَى، فَوَلَدَتْ كِلْتَاهُمَا لَهُ أَبْنَاءً، وَكَانَ الابْنُ الْبِكْرُ مِنْ إِنْجَابِ الْمَكْرُوهَةِ،.....
> التثنية 21 - السفر 15.
> ...




و هل فهمت من  كلامي شئ اخر؟
قلت لك ان الكلام هذا في العدل بين الأبكار للشخص المتزوج بزوجتين, لكنه لا يحمل ايه معنى على تحليل الزواج بأكثر من واحدة





> هل الله يعبث بافتراضات لا صالح منها ؟


 
حاشا لله, فالله يحكم و يشرع للبشرية بحسب ما يخطأوا و يسيئوا, و هو بذلك شرع في العدل بين الأبكار حاله حال تشريعه في الأمور الغير صالحة الأخرى كالزنى و السرقة الخ, فهل هذا ينقص من الله شيئا لأنه يشرع في المحرمات؟
حاشا لله!



> و في موضع آخر ينكرها ؟
> ضف غلى ذلك هذا النص
> أَمَّا إِذَا أَعْجَبَتْهُ وَتَزَوَّجَهَا، ثُمَّ عَادَ فَتَزَوَّجَ مِنْ أُخْرَى، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يُنَقِّصُ شَيْئاً مِنْ طَعَامِهَا وَكُسْوَتِهَا وَمُعَاشَرَتِهَا،
> الخروج 21 - السفر 10.


 
النص هذا يتكلم عن احكام العبيد, فاذا كان هناك رجل تزوج بعبدة, و تزوج غيرها, لا ينقصها شيئا
فهو تشريع في حكم العباد لا بحكم الزواج

فهو لا يحلل الزواج, بل يوجب اعطاء الزوجة حقها
 



> و لنسلم جدلاً أن التعدد حرام في المسيحية
> هل النصوص في الكتاب المقدس نفسه تناقض نفسها ؟


 
لم يجادلك احد لتسلم جدلا, فنحن قدمنا الحقائق
فأذا هو تسليم لوجود الدليل و البرهان و هذه الحقيقة لا للجدل

و المسألة بسيطة, بكون العهد القديم لم يشرع بعدد الزوجات, فلم يقل كم من الزوجات يحق للرجل ان يتزوج, و بذلك اعمال البشرية بما فيهم الأنبياء لا يعني بالضرورة حكم الله و شريعته

اما المسيحية فحددت الزواج بزوجة واحدة

فالعهد القديم لم يذكر تشريعا, لكن العهد الجديد ذكر تشريعا

فهل هذا تناقض يا صديقي العاقل؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## dehab (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات في الكتاب المقدس*



Athanasius قال:


> *عندك شىء مفيد في الموضوع قولة معندكش يبقى تسكت *
> *وبلاش طابع ردودك الاهبل دة *
> *وردك نفسة يدل على موقفك *




مشكور اخي عل ردك الكريم


----------

